# Let us behold His glory! - Christology thread



## deleteduser99

"*And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father) full of grace and truth*.” - John 1:14

Brothers and sisters,

Here is a thread that I intend for us to post about Christ. Anyone can post, but the goal of each post is simple: Help one another to see His glory. You can do this with a quote, a meditation, a Scripture passage, or start with ordinances, sacraments, the Law, the promises, the covenants, anything...the idea is to help one another not to see those things, but to see Him. Whatever about Christ causes us to worship, to believe more firmly, to increase in affections, to obey more joyfully, to put away our sins, please share.

The best things are the things that you can share from your own experience.

Only request: No debates.

Reactions: Love 4


----------



## deleteduser99

"*That which we have seen and heard declare we unto you, that ye also may have fellowship with us: and truly our fellowship is with the Father, and with his Son Jesus Christ. And these things write we unto you, that your joy may be full*." - 1 John 1:3-4

Christ is to be known personally be us. Before conversion He is like any other man--Caesar, Napoleon, Aristotle. We hear of them, perhaps even admire them, but we can never know them. It is not so with Christ. He comes near to us and fellowships with us. He invites us to know Him personally, to grow in mutual love and excitement for one another.

We as believers ought to talk much about Christ with one another, with the goal that through our own fellowship with Him we may have riches to share with one another. By doing this, we grow in Him our Head, love one another more, and cause each other to love Christ more. And to a true Christian, to hear about Christ and speak about Him will be a joy.

Doesn't any good wife light up to hear good words about her husband? And don't the friends of the bride rejoice with her in celebration of the one she loves? So we, the bride, sharing our love and joy with one another, will grow the joy of our fellow church members to speak about Him. This means of Christ-centered conversations is one way to help one another that "our joy may be full."

"What is your beloved more than another beloved?". Does your experience of Christ differ from your experience of other men in history? Is he on par with them? Is He most eminent or yet still a stranger? Or can you say, as you know another person, that you know Him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Jonathan Edwards, the Logos is everything that the Father thinks of Himself, and accordingly has begotten the Son. And the Son _must _be begotten. Let this make for supreme meditation.

As God with perfect clearness, fullness, and strength, understands Himself, views His own essence, . . . that idea which God hath of Himself is absolutely Himself. This representation of the Divine nature and essence is the Divine nature and essence again: so that by God’s thinking of the Deity, [the Deity] must certainly be generated. Hereby there is another person begotten, there is another infinite, eternal, Almighty and most holy and the same God, the very same Divine nature. And this Person is the second person in the Trinity, the only begotten and dearly beloved Son of God. (Works of Jonathan Edwards, 21:116–17)

Taken from John Piper here, "Why does it matter that the Son was begotten, not made."


----------



## deleteduser99

"Whom not having seen, you love..." - 1 Peter 1:8

"My heart is inditing a good matter:
I speak of the things which I have made touching the king:
My tongue is the pen of a ready writer." - Psalm 45

A meditation stemming from our communion season, what does it mean that we love Christ? If asked why we love Christ, what do we often say? "Because He justifies me, He died for me, He sanctifies me, He brings me into the family of God, He will bring me to heaven." While these are great reasons to love Christ, to stop here is to say that we love Christ because of the benefits He gives us.

But persons in the Bible, when they speak about why they love Christ, speak rather differently. In Psalm 45, up until the Queen is mentioned, the benefits of relationship with Christ are not in view. The Psalmist's heart overflows not because of what he receives from Christ, but for who Christ is--Most fair of all men, a mighty conqueror, a righteous King, meek, true, faithful, whose uprightness deserves the highest unsurpassed joy, and who deserves all the dominion that the Father has given Him. The Shulammite woman in Song of Solomon 5, when challenged, "What is your beloved more than another", benefits are not in view, but the glory of her beloved, and she can hardly find words high enough to speak about His beauty, glory, and goodness. Then, her captivation with His glory inspires the daughters of Jerusalem to seek Him as well.

We would find it contemptuous if we knew a man wanted to marry a woman only for the benefits of marriage. So then, what if we are more familiar with what we get from our Lord than who He is? The Lord enable us to behold His glory, and while being supremely thankful for His benefits, to be consumed and captivated with Him!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Smeagol

Just this morning I was reminded in a beautiful way of Christ bearing our sins upon His heart from an Old Testament passage where the Lord is giving instruction regarding priestly garments, specifically the breastplate that was to cover the heart:

Exodus 28: 29-30 (KJV):


> 29 And Aaron shall bear the names of the children of Israel in the breastplate of judgment upon his heart, when he goeth in unto the holy place, for a memorial before the Lord continually.
> 
> 30 And thou shalt put in the breastplate of judgment the Urim and the Thummim; and they shall be upon Aaron's heart, when he goeth in before the Lord: and Aaron shall bear the judgment of the children of Israel upon his heart before the Lord continually.



Praise the Son for continuously serving as our mediator, who bore our sins once and for all upon his heart. Oh Christ would you come quickly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## deleteduser99

G said:


> Just this morning I was reminded in a beautiful way of Christ bearing our sins upon His heart from an Old Testament passage where the Lord is giving instruction regarding priestly garments, specifically the breastplate that was to cover the heart:
> 
> Exodus 28: 29-30 (KJV):
> 
> 
> Praise the Son for continuously serving as our mediator, who bore our sins once and for all upon his heart. Oh Christ would you come quickly!



The breastplate also shows how near and dear all His people are to Him. Who can understand, what manner of love, that a holy God should keep us so near to Himself!

Song of Solomon 8:6–7
Set me as a seal upon thine heart,
As a seal upon thine arm:
For love is strong as death;
Jealousy is cruel as the grave:
The coals thereof are coals of fire,
Which hath a most vehement flame.
7 Many waters cannot quench love,
Neither can the floods drown it:
If a man would give all the substance of his house for love,
It would utterly be contemned.


----------



## deleteduser99

"For the Father judgeth no man, but hath committed all judgment unto the Son: That all men should honour the Son, even as they honour the Father." - John 5:22-23

No one will ever be so qualified to judge as the Son. Had it been God without ever being joined to a human nature (still He is perfectly just and qualified to judge), the damned might say,


"You don't know what it was like to be tempted!" Christ not only knew what it was like, but was assaulted with the most vehement temptations that the mighty fallen Lucifer could throw at Him.
"You don't know what it was like to be poor!" Our Savior was born in a stable, and had no place to lay His head.
"You don't know what it's like to be oppressed!" Who ever was so unjustly condemned as the Savior?
"I was losing friends and family, it was too much for me to live a holy life!" Christ was thought mad by his own family members, was betrayed and abandoned, lost many of His disciples, and died alone and abandoned by His Father.
"Do you have any idea what the church did to me?" It's not like what the Jewish church did in unjustly excommunicating Him.
"Your justice is too strict; it's not fair!" Nothing was ever so "unfair" as for Christ to take away the sin of the world, and suffer the merciless wrath of God for crimes He did not commit.
"Enduring the wrath of hell is overkill for our crimes!" Christ thought it was fair, and as proof suffered hell to be poured out into his soul, without mercy, by the hands of a furious and avenging God.

And yet, in all these things, Christ did not sin.

So when Christ judges, it will be as a man who suffered greatly, more than any man ever has, thus it will be a truly informed and fair judgment. He was tempted, oppressed, faced sorrows and persecution as a man, and faced the righteous anger of God in full force as well as all the devil could throw at Him, yet He upheld the Law as right and just, and yielded to sin not even a moment. So when Christ judges, the conscience of every wicked man and woman will be forced to say it is a fair, good, and righteous judgment, and that their own judge in His humiliation for the sake of righteousness did not avail Himself of any of their excuses.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99

We have been taught by the love of God to love our neighbor as ourselves. I see in the atonement the Son, as well as the Father, doing just this. How does such a great and holy God come to love in this fashion?

The Son in giving Himself for His bride, sacrificing all display of His glory to be humiliated. Immense zeal of love, to have not done for this for those that are sinless, but those that are enemies.

1 John 4:9–11 - "In this was manifested the love of God toward us, because that God sent his only begotten Son into the world, that we might live through him. Herein is love, not that we loved God, but that he loved us, and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins. Beloved, if God so loved us, we ought also to love one another. "

John 15:9, “As the Father hath loved me, so have I loved you.”. The love of the Son for us is no less than the Father's love for Him, by which I am forced to conclude that the Father's love is no less for us than for His Son's, even though the Son's reward is greater. But by union doesn't His blessedness become our's?

John 17:21, “And I have declared unto them thy name and will declare it, that the love wherewith thou hast loved me may be in them, and I in them.” 

For @Pergamum and his wife. A cozy American is unworthy to unloosen the sandals of war-torn missionaries to a people whom few know about, of whom fewer care about. Yet may God use such a truth to help you keep yourselves in the love of God, and to not become weary in well-doing. The Son alone knows what it is to love unto the very end of Himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99

THE CALLING OF DAVID, COMPARISON TO CALLING OF Christ TO KINGSHIP

Mediations on David pre-figuring his greater Son.

Some Lord's-Day-appropriate politics for you.

With some help from Matthew Henry:

David pictures the humiliation of Christ. David is not so much as invited to the sacrifice in 1 Samuel 16, and is esteemed less than his brothers. Christ began His earthly walk in a despised condition--born to a poor family, in a barn, laid in a feeding trough. Who believed that a son of a poor carpenter, who had not been schooled under the Rabbis, could possibly be the Messiah?

God often chooses the poor and despised to be rich in faith. David, the least of his brothers, is chosen to be king. So Christ, a lowly carpenter, is chosen to be King of the Church.

David is anointed and endowed while jealous Saul was in power. Christ is proclaimed king while jealous Herod is in power.

David came to Samuel probably in standard shepherd attire, yet he had a lovely countenance. Christ had no form or comeliness that we should admire Him, yet to those who could see, He was glorious (John 1:14).

David was not a military man, or a noble, but a pastor, and that was the best work to train the next king of Israel. So Christ is the Son of David, for as Mediator He is shepherd of the church.

The Spirit had rushed on David so that David would be given all necessary gifts to rule Israel. Christ at His baptism was anointed to His office and given the Spirit to fulfill His as Mediator-King.

So far He is David's son.

Yet being God joined with a human body, possessing natural divine right as God, and as God-Man having been elevated to His position at the right of the Father, ruling only righteously, perfectly, sinlessly, with infinite wisdom, having the Spirit without measure, forever, He is David's Lord.

David would first suffer and walk through the valley of the shadow of death before attaining his glorious kingship. So Christ would suffer humiliation before being exalted to the Right Hand of God.


----------



## Stephen L Smith

I have been reading through Vos' sermons (Banner of Truth 2020 ed). As folks will know Vos has an enriching way of bringing out doctrine into his sermons. I have just finished his sermon 'Rabboni" based on John 20:11-17. Here is a summary.

Mary came to the tomb, found no body there. She stood outside weeping. Mary's attitude to Jesus, more than perhaps any other disciple seemed to be characterised by that simple obedience which was evidence of an ever present need. It was an act of faith and love that drove her commitment. She knew that Jesus was her Saviour. She had an intimate bond with her Saviour. Clearly there was an element of unbelief with her sorrow. But who can blame her? She had been cut off her Lord for three days. Mary needs the person to person fellowship that only Jesus can give.

All humans need to trustingly look at sorrow in the face, scan its features, and search for help and hope. It is to be found in Christ. In our sorrows remember that the Lord has been there before us.

In her sorrow Mary missed something important. Angels were there to testify to our Lord's resurrection. Mary said "they have taken away my Lord" v13. To Mary the Lord was her Lord, her Saviour, the One who sought, saved, and owned her in her sins. We can be confident that, how dim our conscious faith, on the Lord's side the foundation of grace is never closed.

The first appearance of our risen Lord was given to Mary for no other reason than she needed Him first and needed Him most. We seen in this our Lord's tender sympathy. We can be thankful for the grace of Christ for the transition period - between resurrection and departure for heaven - a period to help the feebleness of our faith in the act of apprehending His glory.

Mary calls the Lord 'Rabboni'. The Lord had opened her eyes. This was the One who changes darkness to light and joy to sorrow. Jesus was there. That made all the difference.

Vos argues there is a rich covenantal relationship there. 'To be a Christian is to stand in conscious reciprocal fellowship with God, to be identified with Him in thought, purpose, and work, to receive from Him and to give back to Him in the ceaseless interplay of spiritual forces'. Thus Jesus is giving Mary deepest religious reality of the covenant because He gives Himself to her and she knows Him just as He knows her by name.

Jesus tells Mary not to cling to her v17. Our Lord must ascend to the Father and send His Spirit. An embrace would be broken by death. The true embrace would be when Christ ascends on high. The ascended Messiah would intercede for Mary. This is far better than a sub-eschatological embrace!

Vos' conclusion is fitting. 'Let us not linger at the tomb but turn our faces and stretch our hands upwards into heaven, where our life is hid with God, and where He shall come again to reveal Himself. We will meet our Saviour in the early dawn, that eternal Sabbath that awaits the people of God'.

Reformed Forum reads Vos' sermon here
Reformed Forum discusses Vos' sermon here [I am indebted to this discussion for some key insights]

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## deleteduser99

Stephen L Smith said:


> I have been reading through Vos' sermons (Banner of Truth 2020 ed). As folks will know Vos has an enriching way of bringing out doctrine into his sermons. I have just finished his sermon 'Rabboni" based on John 20:11-17. Here is a summary.
> 
> Mary came to the tomb, found no body there. She stood outside weeping. Mary's attitude to Jesus, more than perhaps any other disciple seemed to be characterised by that simple obedience which was evidence of an ever present need. It was an act of faith and love that drove her commitment. She knew that Jesus was her Saviour. She had an intimate bond with her Saviour. Clearly there was an element of unbelief with her sorrow. But who can blame her? She had been cut off her Lord for three days. Mary needs the person to person fellowship that only Jesus can give.
> 
> All humans need to trustingly look at sorrow in the face, scan its features, and search for help and hope. It is to be found in Christ. In our sorrows remember that the Lord has been there before us.
> 
> In her sorrow Mary missed something important. Angels were there to testify to our Lord's resurrection. Mary said "they have taken away my Lord" v13. To Mary the Lord was her Lord, her Saviour, the One who sought, saved, and owned her in her sins. We can be confident that, how dim our conscious faith, on the Lord's side the foundation of grace is never closed.
> 
> The first appearance of our risen Lord was given to Mary for no other reason than she needed Him first and needed Him most. We seen in this our Lord's tender sympathy. We can be thankful for the grace of Christ for the transition period - between resurrection and departure for heaven - a period to help the feebleness of our faith in the act of apprehending His glory.
> 
> Mary calls the Lord 'Rabboni'. The Lord had opened her eyes. This was the One who changes darkness to light and joy to sorrow. Jesus was there. That made all the difference.
> 
> Vos argues there is a rich covenantal relationship there. 'To be a Christian is to stand in conscious reciprocal fellowship with God, to be identified with Him in thought, purpose, and work, to receive from Him and to give back to Him in the ceaseless interplay of spiritual forces'. Thus Jesus is giving Mary deepest religious reality of the covenant because He gives Himself to her and she knows Him just as He knows her by name.
> 
> Jesus tells Mary not to cling to her v17. Our Lord must ascend to the Father and send His Spirit. An embrace would be broken by death. The true embrace would be when Christ ascends on high. The ascended Messiah would intercede for Mary. This is far better than a sub-eschatological embrace!
> 
> Vos' conclusion is fitting. 'Let us not linger at the tomb but turn our faces and stretch our hands upwards into heaven, where our life is hid with God, and where He shall come again to reveal Himself. We will meet our Saviour in the early dawn, that eternal Sabbath that awaits the people of God'.
> 
> Reformed Forum reads Vos' sermon here
> Reformed Forum discusses Vos' sermon here [I am indebted to this discussion for some key insights]



What wonderful truths, especially to see the giving of the Spirit in the New Covenant as a superior embrace of Christ to us. And at the time we feel our need and go seeking Him, He comes to us.

John 16:7 - Nevertheless I tell you the truth; It is expedient for you that I go away: for if I go not away, the *Comforter* will not come unto you; but if I depart, I will send him unto you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Believing with the heart unto righteousness, with the mouth we must make confession unto salvation. This is one of the evidences of the sincerity of our faith, the proof to ourselves, and the world around us, that our faith is a true and a saving faith, and not merely the cold speculative belief of the doctrine of Christ. If, indeed, we believe in Him, we must not be ashamed of him and of his words; we must hold fast our profession in opposition to all the persecutions and temptations to which we may be exposed, glorying in nothing save in the Cross of the Lord Jesus Christ, by which the world is crucified unto us, and we unto the world.

Patrick MacFarlan, ‘On Goodness’ in _The Free Church Pulpit; Consisting of Discourses by the Most Eminent divines of the Free Church of Scotland. Vol. I._ (New York: Robert Carter, 1848), p. 331.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Believing with the heart unto righteousness, with the mouth we must make confession unto salvation. This is one of the evidences of the sincerity of our faith, the proof to ourselves, and the world around us, that our faith is a true and a saving faith, and not merely the cold speculative belief of the doctrine of Christ. If, indeed, we believe in Him, we must not be ashamed of him and of his words; we must hold fast our profession in opposition to all the persecutions and temptations to which we may be exposed, glorying in nothing save in the Cross of the Lord Jesus Christ, by which the world is crucified unto us, and we unto the world.
> 
> Patrick MacFarlan, ‘On Goodness’ in _The Free Church Pulpit; Consisting of Discourses by the Most Eminent divines of the Free Church of Scotland. Vol. I._ (New York: Robert Carter, 1848), p. 331.



Thanks Daniel. This is fruit for some good meditations. As Hebrews says, His faithfulness over the House of God becomes the motivation to hold fast our own profession, to not give way to worldliness, and to ensure we do not lose out on Canaan through unbelief.

Hebrews 3:1–2
Wherefore, holy brethren, partakers of the heavenly calling, consider the Apostle and High Priest of our *profession *(ie. homologia, confession), Christ Jesus; Who was faithful to him that appointed him, as also Moses was faithful in all his house.

I found in Hebrews 3:6
But Christ as a son over his own house; whose house are we, if we hold fast the *confidence* (Gk. parresia) and the rejoicing of the hope firm unto the end.

My Souter's Logos lexicon tells me that parresia is often used with an open and spoken confidence, falling in line again with profession.

"*παρρησία*, boldness, freedom, liberty, shown especially in speech; ἐν παρρησίᾳ, μετὰ πορρησίας, quite openly (opposite to ‘secretly’)."

So our manner of profession is not only verbally, but openly and confidently.

And if Christ unashamedly owned God as His Father, that He was about His Father's business, even though that confession brought Him to the cross, what excuse have we for sinful fear in not confessing our Savior? Especially when it is a confession that calls for rejoicing?

Mathew Henry's commentary on this verse (from my Logos Hendricksen edition):

Whose house we are: each of us personally, as we are the temples of the Holy Ghost, and Christ dwells in us by faith; all of us jointly, as we are united by the bonds of graces, truths, ordinances, gospel discipline, and devotions. [2.] With a characteristic description of those persons who constitute this house: “*If we hold fast the confidence, and the rejoicing of the hope, firmly to the end; that is, if we maintain a bold and open profession of the truths of the gospel*, upon which our hopes of grace and glory are built, and live upon and up to those hopes, so as to have a holy rejoicing in them, which shall abide firm to the end, notwithstanding all that we may meet with in so doing.” So that you see there must not only be a setting out well in the ways of Christ, but a stedfastness and perseverance therein unto the end. We have here a direction what those must do who would partake of the dignity and privileges of the household of Christ. First, They must take the truths of the gospel into their heads and hearts. Secondly, They must build their hopes of happiness upon those truths. *Thirdly, They must make an open profession of those truths.* Fourthly, They must live so up to them as to keep their evidences clear, that they may rejoice in hope, and then they must in all persevere to the end. In a word, they must walk closely, consistently, courageously, and constantly, in the faith and practice of the gospel, that their Master, when he comes, may own and approve them.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Christ being the image of God, the face of God, in him is God represented unto us, and through him are all saving benefits communicated unto them that believe. … The divine personality of Christ consists in this, that the whole divine nature being communicated unto him by eternal generation, he is the image of God, even the Father, who by him is represented unto us.

John Owen, _ΧΡΙΣΤΟΛΟΓΙΑ: or, A Declaration of the Glorious Mystery of the Person of Christ – God and Man_ (1679) in William H. Goold (ed.), _The Works of John Owen, D.D._ (24 vols, Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1850-53), 1: 19.


----------



## Pilgrim72

“It is by beholding the glory of Christ by faith that we are spiritually edified and built up in this world, for as we behold His glory, the life and power of faith grow stronger and stronger. It is by faith that we grow to love Christ. So if we desire strong faith and powerful love, which give us rest, peace and satisfaction, we must seek them diligently beholding the glory of Christ by faith. In this duty I desire to live and to die. On Christ’s glory I would fix all my thoughts and desires, and the more I see of the glory of Christ, the more the painted beauties of this world will wither in my eyes and I will be more and more crucified to this world. It will become to me like something dead and putrid, impossible for me to enjoy.”

- John Owen, The Glory of Christ


----------



## deleteduser99

Although Christ is God, and never would have sinned, still He could be tempted, and (I couldn't possibly explain this) He did feel the draw of temptation when it was presented to Him, which was part of His suffering. He was like Adam in that way, in that He was perfect, but being in the likeness of sinful flesh (Rom 8) I would assume He was truly mutable as a man, or there is some way in which He is not like us, and could not suffer under temptation as we do.

Would love thoughts on Christ's suspectibility to temptation.

But amazingly, Adam though perfect was suspectible to temptation, and gave in as soon as it came, even in a Garden full of the goodness of God. Christ, however, was tempted in a wilderness, went 33 years without giving in. That shows how superior He is to Adam.

John Owen, Temptation, Ch. 3

"ADAM was the “Son of God,” Luke 3:38, created in the image of God, full of that integrity, righteousness, and holiness, which might be and was an eminent resemblance of the holiness of God. He had a far greater inherent stock of ability than we do, and had nothing in him to entice or seduce him. Yet this Adam no sooner enters into temptation than he is gone, lost, and ruined — he and all his posterity with him.Rom 5.12 What can we expect in a similar condition, if we have in our temptations, as he had, not only a cunning devil to deal with, but a cursed world and a corrupt heart also?"

If anyone wants an exercise that will show them the glory of Christ in His resisting of temptation, they should read Chapter 3 of John Owen's temptation, and then they should read about Christ in the wilderness in Matthew 4.

Chapter 3 of Temptation may be accessed here.


----------



## RamistThomist

RPEphesian said:


> still He could be tempted, and (I couldn't possibly explain this)



It's analogous to "An invincible army can still be attacked." And his omnipotence would have made the temptation even more pointed, since it would have upheld his humanity to endure it. We would crumble under the severest temptation. While that would be a sin, it would also mean the temptation would cease. Christ's divinity's upholding the humanity means it doesn't fold under pressure but endures even longer. The temptation, then, is all the more real.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

How astonishing in itself, and how humbling to the pride of man, that what is the consummation of Divine wisdom, should have been considered by him as foolishness! that the very heart and centre of the whole scheme of God for the salvation of the world should stand in the lifting up of the Son of Man on a malefactor's cross! The world, when it beheld the sight, could find occasion only for raillery and scorn. It could see nothing in such a spectacle, but what seemed fitted to awaken its indignation and contempt.

Patrick Fairbairn, ‘Christ on the Cross Drawing all Men to Him’ in _The Free Church Pulpit; Consisting of Discourses by the Most Eminent divines of the Free Church of Scotland. Vol. I._ (New York: Robert Carter, 1848), p. 352.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99

1 Timothy 3:16 - And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the Spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory.

Hebrews 1:6 - And again, when he bringeth in the firstbegotten into the world, he saith, And let all the angels of God worship him.

Meditations and ponderings.

The greatness of the King is known by the greatness of His subjects.

It helps us to see the glory of Christ by considering how great the angels are, and to consider their worship of Christ, which doctrine leads to greater godliness.

Their presence is so glorious that even the apostle John succumbed to temptation to worship one (Revelation 22:8-9)--What then was it for John to fall before Christ as though dead? (Rev. 1)

Four mighty angels surround Christ on His throne and shout for all eternity, "Holy, holy, holy is the Lord God Almighty" (Isaiah 6). All four are glorious angels in themselves, but they shield their faces in the presence of Christ.

They are extraordinarily intelligent (2 Samuel 14:17, Mt. 24:36), yet long to look into the riches of Christ's grace in the Gospel (1 Peter 1:12).

The angels received Christ into heaven upon His ascension with great joy and admiration (Ps 24, end).

They proclaim Christ or attend to Him at major events in redemptive history, such as His birth, His temptation in the wilderness, His wrestlings in the Garden, and His resurrection.

They are powerful. One angel slew the 185,000 armed men of Sennacherib. It was an amazing sight for the servant of Elisha to see the host of angels that stood by to serve him and his master. What then will be the amazement and terror when Christ shows up at the Last Day "with all his Holy angels"?

Because they are perfect, they see God more directly than we do, and are higher in wisdom and intelligence, they love God more fervently, they also hate sin more fervently, so in their ministrations they are flames of fire (Hebrews 1).

They are also humble. Though they are greater than us in purity, power, nearness to God, serviceability, they joyfully submit to serve the heirs of salvation for love to Christ, and with sincere love to His people. They are content that they must travel from heaven to earth (Genesis 24) to perform service in a world less glorious than the one of their native home, and also filled with sin that they loathe will all their being. The angel which came to John in Rev. 22 called himself a fellow servant, not esteeming himself greater than a fallen man.

And if this is how angels are, then what is Christ like, who excels all of them in glory, wisdom, and power, who is their creator, and who is the greater who blesses the lesser?

And if the angels love, worship, and serve Christ with such fervency, zeal, tirelessness, then how should we served Him who are redeemed by His blood, and united with their maker, with whom we will reign?

Reactions: Love 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Song of Solomon 2:1–2
I am the rose of Sharon,
And the lily of the valleys.
As the lily among thorns,
So is my love among the daughters.

Taken from my Logos copy of Matthew Henry's commentary, Hendricksen publisher:

Song of Solomon 2:1–2: See here, I. What Christ is pleased to compare himself to; and he condescends very much in the comparison. He that is the Son of the Highest, the bright and morning star, calls and owns himself the rose of Sharon, and the lily of the valleys, to express his presence with his people in this world, the easiness of their access to him, and the beauty and sweetness which they find in him, and to teach them to adorn themselves with him, as shepherds and shepherdesses, when they appeared gay, were decked with roses and lilies, garlands and chaplets of flowers. The rose, for beauty and fragrance, is the chief of flowers, and our Saviour prefers the clothing of the lily before that of Solomon in all his glory. Christ is the rose of Sharon, where probably the best roses grew and in most plenty, the rose of the field (so some), denoting that the gospel salvation is a common salvation; it lies open to all; whoever will may come and gather the rose-buds of privileges and comforts that grow in the covenant of grace. He is not a rose locked up in a garden, but all may come and receive benefit by him and comfort in him. He is a lily for whiteness, a lily of the valleys for sweetness, for those which we call so yield a strong perfume. He is a lily of the valleys, or low places, in his humiliation, exposed to injury. Humble souls see most beauty in him. Whatever he is to others, to those that are in the valleys he is a lily. He is the rose, the lily; there is none besides. Whatever excellence is in Christ, it is in him singularly and in the highest degree.


----------



## deleteduser99

Personal meditation

John 16:7 (KJV 1900): 7 Nevertheless I tell you the truth; It is expedient for you that I go away: for if I go not away, the Comforter will not come unto you; but if I depart, I will send him unto you.

The disciples knew Christ's immediate bodily presence, but they knew Christ better after He departed. It was not until He ascended that Christ poured out the blessings of the New Covenant, which is a covenant bringing a communion far enhanced beyond that known and experienced in Old Testament times. The benefit of the Spirit revealing Christ to us from heaven is shown in that even the apostles appear to be quite different man after His ascension than before. There is conviction, firmness, boldness, steadfastness beyond anything we see in the Gospel accounts. What was not needed Christ in the flesh, but Christ by His Spirit.

True knowledge of Christ begins not by first pulling a book out on Christology, helpful as it is, but seeking the Holy Spirit. It is the Spirit who proceeds from the Son (as well as the Father), who reveals Christ to our hearts, not only to our heads, and persuades us of His reality, our union with Him, and His love and presence with us. By the Spirit, we behold the glory of Christ, though absent in body, as much as John speaks of in John 1:14.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Based on 1 Peter 1, can anyone tell of a time of communion with Christ (or Father and Spirit) in which they rejoiced with joy unspeakable and full of glory?


----------



## deleteduser99

A continuation of meditations in post #19, that Christ was seen of angels. These thoughts will not necessarily be coherent ones. Perhaps this will be good soil for productive meditation.

---

John Owen argues that the angels more reflect the image of God than does humanity, because of their far greater power, might, and because of their holiness and unfallenness. They are spirit as God is spirit as well.
---

If the angels--sinless, excelling human beings in glory, wisdom, strength--see that Christ is glorious, worthy of their full-hearted, immediate, thorough and joyful obedience, and they are not destined for the same honors that the redeemed saints are, then what excuse has a redeemed saint to love God any less than they do?
---

Having read Matthew Henry on Luke 20:36 (we will be as the angels in heaven), a few thoughts.

The angels are a picture of what our glorified state is like. We can expect when coming to the intermediate state that like the angels, we will be sinless and perfectly holy. We will have a nature no less wondrous than theirs. We will know at that time a comparative intelligence and wisdom we did not have on the earth, and a sight of God which only they have been able to appreciate.  As the world of heaven is only suitable for beings like the angels, so our souls will be made suitable for that world. 

And why not? We are united with the Lord of heaven, which the angels are not. The best privileges of the kingdom belong to the royal family, and it is the church that will judge angels.

Why such great privileges? Because nothing less than this will do for beholding Christ's glory, and being partakers of the divine nature; and because Christ is eager that we behold His glory, He will spare no degree of glory so that we may behold it better and better.

Yet this is not even the full possession. There is still in heaven an anticipation of when our bodies will be received again. The final glorification is at the resurrection, when glorified and spiritual bodies--bodies of full and intense animation by the Holy Spirit--will be united to glorified souls, and then capable of knowing the glory of Christ in a way not possible to be known as a glorified soul alone. To the end that we may glorify God, and enjoy Him, and to behold the glory of Christ, so Christ will advance our nature to no less than--and far beyond, I believe--the nature of angels.

------------------

Matthew Henry, from my Logos Hendricksen copy:

Luke 20:27–38 (MHCWB:CUOV): "They are equal unto the angels. In the other evangelists it was said, They are as the angels—ōs angeloi, but here they are said to be equal to the angels, isangeloi—angels’ peers; they have a glory and bliss no way inferior to that of the holy angels. They shall see the same sight, be employed in the same work, and share in the same joys, with the holy angels. Saints, when they come to heaven, shall be naturalized, and, though by nature strangers, yet, having obtained this freedom with a great sum, which Christ paid for them, they have in all respects equal privileges with them that were free-born, the angels that are the natives and aborigines of that country. They shall be companions with the angels, and converse with those blessed spirits that love them dearly, and with an innumerable company, to whom they are now come in faith, hope, and love. [4.] They are the children of God, and so they are as the angels, who are called the sons of God. In the inheritance of sons, the adoption of sons will be completed. Hence believers are said to wait for the adoption, even the redemption of the body, Rom. 8:23. For till the body is redeemed from the grave the adoption is not completed. Now are we the sons of God, 1 Jn. 3:2. We have the nature and disposition of sons, but that will not be perfected till we come to heaven. [5.] They are the children of the resurrection, that is, they are made capable of the employments and enjoyments of the future state; they are born to that world, belong to that family, had their education for it here, and shall there have their inheritance in it. They are the children of God, being the children of the resurrection. Note, God owns those only for his children that are the children of the resurrection, that are born from above, are allied to the world of spirits, and prepared for that world, the children of that family."


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

When reading Matthew 27:27-44 in private worship, I was struck at how they mocked Christ in all his offices as the mediator. Sometimes, we have a tendency to overlook such mockery, thinking that it is not a big deal. We do so especially in the case of Christ, because, so we reason, if you were going to be crucified, to be on the receiving end of mockery must have been very insignificant. The Lord, however, considers it to be persecution whenever his people are mocked and insulted for righteousness' sake (Matthew 5:11-12). How much worse is it then when sinners mock the Son of God. He was mocked in his kingly office (vv. 27-31), his prophetic office ("You who would destroy the temple and rebuild if in three days, save yourself!" v. 40a), and in his priestly office "If you are the Son of God, come down from the cross" (v. 40b), "He saved others, but he cannot save himself!" (v. 42a). And, of course, the references to the Son of God show us that they also mocked him in his person, as well as his mediatorial offices. This part of Christ's suffering should not be overlooked, as it was written for our learning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

There is more glory under the eye of God, in the sighs, groans, and mournings of poor souls filled with the love of Christ, after the enjoyment of him according to his promises—in their fervent prayers for his manifestation of himself unto them—in the refreshments and unspeakable joys which they have in his gracious visits and embraces of his love—than in the thrones and diadems of all the monarchs on the earth.

John Owen, _ΧΡΙΣΤΟΛΟΓΙΑ: or, A Declaration of the Glorious Mystery of the Person of Christ – God and Man_ (1679) in William H. Goold (ed.), _The Works of John Owen, D.D._ (24 vols, Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1850-53), 1: 159.

Reactions: Love 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Meditations based off reading Hugh Martin's "Shadow of Calvary."

The Father says to the Son in Psalm 2, "Ask of me."

A wonder in the Gospels, Christ praying in the Garden praying, "O my Father, if it be possible, let this cup pass from me: nevertheless not as I will, but as thou wilt" Mt 26:39.

Christ is persevering in prayer for something He as a man is horrified to go through, that He may sinlessly "descend into hell", which was not imposed upon Him, but He voluntarily agreed to do. He the man did not want to suffer, or He would not have inquired about another way. But seeing no other way, and looking His execution dead-on, He knows that He needs divine strength to do it, as He says, "The spirit is willing, but the flesh is weak." This is work too great for a man. And He not only prays once, but has three separate rounds of intense prayer. Hebrews says He prayed with "loud cryings and tears." This is not a sedate and calm prayer. He probably did not look like He had it together. Jacob, wrestling desperately for hours with the angel did not parallel the extraordinary anxiety of Christ to snatch the needed blessing from His Father.

Most amazingly, Christ stayed until He got the blessing.

If Christ had not persevered in prayer that night, none of us could have been saved, as He would have disobeyed the Father who said, "Ask of me."

Because Christ did ask of the Father, He became per Psalm 2, "Heir to earth and nations all."

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## deleteduser99

John Flavel, "The Fountain of Life", Ch. 1. Taken from ccel.org.

"The knowledge of Jesus Christ is the very marrow and kernel of all the scriptures; the scope and centre of all divine revelations: both Testaments meet in Christ. The ceremonial law is full of Christ, and all the gospel is full of Christ: the blessed lines of both Testaments meet in him; and how they both harmonise, and sweetly concentre in Jesus Christ, is the chief scope of that excellent epistle to the Hebrews, to discover; for we may call that epistle the sweet harmony of both Testaments. This argues the unspeakable excellency of this doctrine, the knowledge whereof must needs therefore be a key to unlock the greatest part of the sacred scriptures. For it is in the understanding of scripture, much as it is in the knowledge men have in logic and philosophy: if a scholar once come to understand the bottom-principle, upon which, as upon its hinge, the controversy turns the true knowledge of that principle shall carry him through the whole controversy, and furnish him with a solution to every argument. Even so the right knowledge of Jesus Christ, like a clue, leads you through the whole labyrinth of the scriptures."


----------



## deleteduser99

John Flavel, "The Fountain of Life", Ch. 1. Taken from ccel.org. Aimed at pastors, applicable to all.

First, If this doctrine be the most excellent, necessary, fundamental, profound, noble, and comfortable doctrine, let us then take heed lest, while we study to be exact in other things, we be found ignorant in this. Ye know it is ignominious, by the common suffrage of the civilised world, for any man to be unacquainted with his own calling, or not to attend the proper business of it: it is our calling, as the Bridegroom’s friends, to woo and win souls to Christ, to set him forth to the people as crucified among them, Gal. 3: 1, to present him in all his attractive excellencies, that all hearts may be ravished with his beauty, and charmed into his arms by love: we must also be able to defend the truths of Christ against undermining heretics, to instil his knowledge into the ignorant, to answer the cases and scruples of poor doubting Christians. How many intricate knots have we to untie? What pains, what skill is requisite for such as are employed about our work? And shall we spend our precious time in frivolous controversies, philosophical niceties, dry and barren scholastic notions? Shall we study every thing but Christ? Revolve all volumes but the sacred ones? What is observed even of Bellarmine, that he turned with loathing from school divinity, because it wanted the sweet juice of piety, may be convictive to many among us, who are often too much in love with worse employment than what he is said to loathe. O let the knowledge of Christ dwell richly in us.


----------



## deleteduser99

Thoughts and meditations for these times, with a spirit of friendly exhortation. Didn't want to post and feed the political chat, but Christ does have a right to be considered in these times. Please no debates, just think on it.

*I will declare the decree: The Lord hath said unto me, Thou art my Son; This day have I begotten thee. Ask of me, And I shall give thee the heathen for thine inheritance, And the uttermost parts of the earth for thy possession*. - Psalm 2:7-8

*And Jesus came and spake unto them, saying, All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth*. - Matthew 28:18

"*Which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead, and set him at his own right hand in the heavenly places, Far above all principality, and power, and might, and dominion, and every name that is named, not only in this world, but also in that which is to come: And hath put all things under his feet, and gave him to be the head over all things to the church, Which is his body, the fulness of him that filleth all in all*. - Ephesians 1:20-23

The kingship of Christ is the great and most important of all political truths.

And the most neglected.

This is the truth which allows a Christian to dwell in perfect peace whether under righteous leaders or godless ones. The fact we don't may be due to its neglect.

Christ is King not only over the church but all nations (no debates in this thread please). For the one who believes this, He knows that all shifts in the balance of power, all world events, all providence, are by Christ, the God-Man Mediator. All authority in heaven and earth--over men and angels--is His. His throne is forever and ever, even commanding the kings and judges under penalty of death (Psalm 2). The Supreme Court still answers to a HigherSupreme Court.

It is also good for the King of the Church and Nations to be a man, so that He not only mediates sympathetically as a priest, but so that He rules sympathetically as a King. No angel would be qualified to rule over men because He is not "one among the brothers" as required under OT law for the King. But Christ is from among us. All the wisdom of God combined with the true experience of a man means that no one is better fit to govern creation and providence.

Add to that, for the sake of a people for whom the King shed His own blood.

Nothing so guarantees the outcome of the best of all worlds for the people of God. And no one is so fit to take vengeance on the enemies of the church.

The prophet Habakkuk was distressed about the moral decay of Jerusalem, and all the corruption and wickedness that was happening. He was also distressed when the Lord revealed that the solution would come through a judgment by a nation that was more wicked than Judah. But Habakkuk was taught, "The just shall live by his faith"--that is, by calmness and resigned faith in God, Habakkuk himself may still be at peace in the midst of the worst political calamities, and even (as seen in Chapter 3) rejoice even if all politics and economics fail.

What peace does not belong to us (Romans 5), when the King of Kings is our Savior?

The Lord grant that our view of Christ as our Priest-King will enable us to "live by faith."

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2 | Amen 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Song of Solomon 1:2
Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth: For thy love is better than wine.

Nothing moves the soul of a Christian like the messages of deep and affectionate love that Christ sends by His Spirit. This is heaven on earth, and the Christian desires it more than any other pleasure. Nothing creates emptiness and longing like the sense of their absence.


----------



## deleteduser99

Song of Solomon 5:2-6 
I sleep, but my heart waketh:
It is the voice of my beloved that knocketh, saying,
Open to me, my sister, my love, my dove, my undefiled:
For my head is filled with dew,
And my locks with the drops of the night.
I have put off my coat; how shall I put it on?
I have washed my feet; how shall I defile them?
My beloved put in his hand by the hole of the door,
And my bowels were moved for him.
I rose up to open to my beloved;
And my hands dropped with myrrh,
And my fingers with sweet smelling myrrh,
Upon the handles of the lock.
I opened to my beloved;
But my beloved had withdrawn himself, and was gone:
My soul failed when he spake:
I sought him, but I could not find him;
I called him, but he gave me no answer.


We believe in one God and three *persons*. Like human persons, each divine person loves and seeks out company--our company. Each has emotions as we do, except worlds more, and different in nature. And in a special way, Christ seeks us because we are united to Him.

And like human persons, they can be grieved and offended. So Christ comes with love and affection for His bride, seeking fellowship, having a million reasons in His heart why He wants her company. Perhaps a call to prayer or more prayer, perhaps He wanted to grant further meditations, or perhaps He had looked forward to meeting her in the public worship; but she never answered these calls, she was absent without cause, or she was there in body but distant in spirit, and He could tell. The Beloved is put off, and does sometimes back off like one who has been scorned. 

What scorning is like one who says she is too busy for the one that paid her death sentence, and by marriage made her queen and co-heir of all things?

And what love like the Savior who after this is willing to be found again?

And still call her undefiled?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

The king under whom Isaiah has hitherto prophesied is dead (v. 1), and, in all likelihood, he is cast down by that event. In this frame he repairs to "the temple" (v. 1), that he may pour out his laden soul, and takes his place (v. 6) hard by "the altar." But the temple is Christ — the altar Christ — the blood Christ — the very ashes are Christ; and as Christ thus meets his view, in all his sufferings and in all his love, peace would visit the afflicted saint again. O there is no relief for an anxious soul, no balm for a wounded soul, no light for a sad and gloomy soul, but Jesus!

John James Bonar, ‘Isaiah’s Vision of Christ’s Glory’ in _The Free Church Pulpit; Consisting of Discourses by the Most Eminent divines of the Free Church of Scotland. Vol. I._ (New York: Robert Carter, 1848), p. 421.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Reformed Covenanter said:


> The king under whom Isaiah has hitherto prophesied is dead (v. 1), and, in all likelihood, he is cast down by that event. In this frame he repairs to "the temple" (v. 1), that he may pour out his laden soul, and takes his place (v. 6) hard by "the altar." But the temple is Christ — the altar Christ — the blood Christ — the very ashes are Christ; and as Christ thus meets his view, in all his sufferings and in all his love, peace would visit the afflicted saint again. O there is no relief for an anxious soul, no balm for a wounded soul, no light for a sad and gloomy soul, but Jesus!
> 
> John James Bonar, ‘Isaiah’s Vision of Christ’s Glory’ in _The Free Church Pulpit; Consisting of Discourses by the Most Eminent divines of the Free Church of Scotland. Vol. I._ (New York: Robert Carter, 1848), p. 421.



Thank the Lord for our difficulties which force us to take no other refuge or peace anywhere except in Him, though the difficulties or chastisements be hard when we go through them. This must be what is meant by discipline's peaceable fruit of righteousness--the knowledge of the Savior who brings all peace, above all with God.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## deleteduser99

We all see through a glass darkly. I still feel at times when looking at Christ like a man who is missing His glasses. Some of the glory, a sense of His beauty, and I steadily see more, but sometimes my vision is blurry.

As an example, I am still impacted by Jesus films growing up. They never failed to leave an impression that Jesus is not all that interesting. Some of my sanctification is just getting past those impressions. They show Him as a man, but not as God. As humbled and veiled, but not exalted. So important to guard against any visual images of His person whatsoever! Christ is no longer in humiliation, but in glory. We must be aware of anything which, if He comes knocking like in SoS 5, we are too uninterested to get up from our beds and go meet Him.

Sometimes we simply don't believe what we read. For example, we don't draw near expecting what the Shulamite woman did because it just seems out of bounds, too good for us. Perhaps we feel the same way about beholding His glory according to His prayer in John 17, or being partakers of the divine nature in 2 Peter 1.

Sometimes we're not willing to be humbled for our sins, that we may better see His grace.

Sometimes, that little voice that says, "Did God really say..."

Sometimes we are still trying to fashion one or all three persons according to our own imagination, which molds him into the bounds of our own imagination, and detracts from His incomprehensibility, which detracts His glory, which makes Him small in our eyes.

Sometimes we are just slow of heart to believe all that Christ tells us about Himself.

Sometimes we do not entertain the Spirit, so that we may be taught.

Sometimes the implications of who He is has staggering implications to us. It says something about our sins, our self-willedness, and calls us to deny ourselves. His person brings to light the true demand of holiness, and like Peter with the hard saying of Christ in Matthew 16 we reject what He has told us, because we don't savour of God's way of thinking, but man's. Or the other disciples saying, "This is a hard saying. Who can bear it?" We are not beyond having prejudice against Christ.

Can anyone share an experience, an insight, a passage, where you felt as though before you saw Christ so indistinctly, but upon a better understanding it's as though the glasses had come on and you saw much more distinctly, and He became much more real to you? Or perhaps, even the Father or the Spirit? What is it that you did not understand, or you misunderstood, or where you needed refinement? How did you come to see the truth? What did it do to your communion with Christ? How did it change?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

There is none who can describe the heart of man like him who made that heart. There is none whose instructions so much merit our regard, as his who came into the world to teach us and to shed his blood for our redemption. He has a perfect knowledge of our ease, and the most disinterested regard to our welfare.

James Richards, ‘The Danger and Folly of Indulging a Covetous Temper’ in _The New-Jersey Preacher: or, Sermons on Plain & Practical Subjects. By some of the Ministers of the Gospel, Residing in the State of New-Jersey. Vol. I._ (New Brunswick NJ: Charles D. Green, 1813), p. 198.


----------



## deleteduser99

Reformed Covenanter said:


> There is none who can describe the heart of man like him who made that heart. There is none whose instructions so much merit our regard, as his who came into the world to teach us and to shed his blood for our redemption. He has a perfect knowledge of our ease, and the most disinterested regard to our welfare.
> 
> James Richards, ‘The Danger and Folly of Indulging a Covetous Temper’ in _The New-Jersey Preacher: or, Sermons on Plain & Practical Subjects. By some of the Ministers of the Gospel, Residing in the State of New-Jersey. Vol. I._ (New Brunswick NJ: Charles D. Green, 1813), p. 198.



I'm guessing this quote is more extended to the application of Christ on the subject of covetousness, but it does trigger some other thoughts.

Isaiah 52:13
Behold, my servant shall deal prudently,
He shall be exalted and extolled, and be very high.

My wife and I read this passage last night. This passage, in conjunction with your quote, runs with a running interest of mine lately--the theme of wisdom.

It's worth meditating on just what it meant for Christ to be prudent and wise.

A perfect knowledge of the Law of God, all its implications, Spirit-given and hard-studied acquaintance with the Scriptures, how to apply it in all situations including some high-stakes scenarios where men tried to trap him. He had to be righteous and blameless in both the sight of both God and man. God, whose holy eye would spot even the least imperfection; and man, who is more than happy to call out sin where it only appears so, even if there is none.

And as your quote says, and as John 2 says, He knew what was in a man, and knew what it was to be as wise as a serpent, gentle as a dove. And He had to ensure that when He came to trial, there would not even be grounds of even a possibility of having sinned, so it'd be clear that He was unjustly condemned.

And then, to be so wise in all respects as to be a perfect and sufficient Prophet, Priest, and King. Any of the three for any man required great wisdom and understanding. To do all three is above any other man. And I think I see all three offices in that quote.

His greatness is unsearchable, Psalm 145:3.


----------



## deleteduser99

Charles Bridges on Proverbs, which I just read, which coincides with the last post. from faculty.gordon.edu (modified for readability).

Bridges takes the position that wisdom in Ch. 8 is without any doubt the Lord Jesus Christ. That's my position too. 

Behold, the King in His moral beauty!

_12. I wisdom dwell with prudence, and find out knowledge of witty in ventions._

How adorable is the Being here before us! His glorious perfections, each _dwelling with_ the other in such harmonious combination! All the _witty inventions_ of science are ultimately traceable to this heavenly source. (Exod. xxxi. 3–6; xxxv. 30-35. 1 Chron. xxviii. 19. Isa. xxviii. 24–29.) But his great mind was soaring far beyond. The vast discovery of man's salvation was now before his eyes (Verses 22–31) found out, not by laborious investigation, but by the intuition of the Infinite Godhead. Here is his most splendid display of _wisdom_ (Eph. iii. 10) _dwelling with prudence_—_wisdom_ contriving for the highest end _prudence_ directing the most effective means. The same perfect combination controls all his arrangements, both as "the Head of the Church" (Col. i. 18), and "the Head over all things to his Church " (Eph. i. 22), for her present good, and his eternal glory. ‘And what’ owe we individually, to "the riches of his grace, wherein," by the removal of insuperable difficulties, and the communication of suitable grace," he hath abounded towards us in all_ wisdom and prudence_!"

_Prudence_ is commonly thought to be only a moral quality. Here we see it to be an attribute of Deity. The humanity of our beloved Lord was filled with this perfection. (Isa. xi. 2.) With what Divine acuteness of _wisdom_ did he_ find out the knowledge of the inventions_ of his enemies, and put them to shame! (Matt. ix. 4-8; xxii. 15-46.) And how did this combination of _prudence_ restrain him from hasty confidence (John, ii. 23, 24), remove him from premature danger (Matt. xii. 14-16. John, vi. 15), and preserve him from giving needless offence! (Matt. xvii. 27.) Praised be our God for such "treasures of _wisdom_," hid in our glorious Head," ready for distribution for every emergency of his people's need! (Col. i. 19; ii. 3.)


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Bump to reopen.


----------



## deleteduser99

Thanks @NaphtaliPress

From Jonathan Edwards' Narrative of a Surprising Work of God, conversion accounts from the First Great Awakening.

The real test question of conversion: "What think ye of Christ?"

Relish the responses.

From www.jonathan-edwards.org/narrative.html

-----------

That calm of spirit that some persons have found after their legal distresses, continues some time before any special and delightful manifestation is made to the soul of the grace of God as revealed in the gospel. But very often some comfortable and sweet view of a merciful God, of a sufficient Redeemer, or of some great and joyful things of the gospel, immediately follows, or in a very little time: and in some, the first sight of their just deserts of hell, and God's sovereignty with respect to their salvation, and a discovery of all-sufficient grace, are so near, that they seem to go as it were together.

These gracious discoveries given, whence the first special comforts are derived, are in many respects very various. More frequently, Christ is distinctly made the object of the mind, in His all-sufficiency and willingness to save sinners; but some have their thoughts more especially fixed on God, in some of His sweet and glorious attributes manifested in the gospel, and shining forth in the face of Christ. Some view the all-sufficiency of the mercy and grace of God; some, chiefly the infinite power of God, and His ability to save them, and to do all things for them; and some look most at the truth and faithfulness of God. In some, the truth and certainty of the gospel in general is the first joyful discovery they have; in others, the certain truth of some particular promises; in some, the grace and sincerity of God in His invitations, very commonly in some particular invitation in the mind, and it now appears real to them that God does indeed invite them. Some are struck with the glory and wonderfulness of the dying love of Christ; and some with the sufficiency and preciousness of His blood, as offered to make an atonement for sin; and others with the value and glory of His obedience and righteousness. In some the excellency and loveliness of Christ, chiefly engages their thoughts; in some His divinity, that He is indeed the Son of the living God; and in others, the excellency of the way of salvation by Christ, and the suitableness of it to their necessities.

Some have an apprehension of these things so given, that it seems more natural to them to express it by sight or discovery, others think what they experience is better expressed by the realizing conviction, or a lively or feeling sense of heart; meaning, as I suppose, no other difference but what is merely circumstantial or gradual.

(...........)

The way that grace seems sometimes first to appear, after legal humiliation, is in earnest longings of soul after God and Christ: to know God, to love Him, to be humble before Him, to have communion with Christ in His benefits; which longings, as they express them, seem evidently to be of such a nature as can arise from nothing but a sense of the superlative excellency of divine things, with a spiritual taste and relish of them, and an esteem of them as their highest happiness and best portion. Such longings as I speak of, are commonly attended with firm resolutions to pursue this good for ever, together with a hoping, waiting disposition. When persons have begun in such frames, commonly other experiences and discoveries have soon followed, which have yet more clearly manifested a change of heart.


----------



## deleteduser99

Also from Edwards' Surprising Work of God.

The love of one convert, Abigail Hutchinson, for Christ. Edwards says of this account, "I once read this account to some of her pious neighbors, who were acquainted with her, who said, to this purpose, that the picture fell much short of the life; and particularly that it much failed of duly representing her humility, and that admirable lowliness of heart, that all times appeared in her. But there are, blessed be God! many living instances, of much the like nature, and in some things no less extraordinary."

Though it's a wonderful read, it's helpful to remember this is an extraordinary time being examined by Edwards, and revival events though real are not meant to be normative experiences. God will give us enough sun to light our way for duty. The floodgates will forever be open in heaven. From jonathan-edwards.org.

-----------------------------

"She had many extraordinary discoveries of the glory of God and Christ; sometimes, in some particular attributes, and sometimes in many. She gave an account, that once, as those four words passed through her mind, wisdom, justice, goodness, and truth, her soul was filled with a sense of the glory of each of these divine attributes, but especially the last. Truth, said she, sunk the deepest! And, therefore, as these words passed, this was repeated, truth, truth! Her mind was so swallowed up with a sense of the glory of God's truth and other perfections, that she said, it seemed as though her life was going, and that she saw it was easy with God to take away her life by discoveries of Himself. Soon after this she went to a private religious meeting, and her mind was full of a sense and view of the glory of God all the time. When the exercise was ended, some asked her concerning what she had experienced, and she began to give an account, but as she was relating it, it revived such a sense of the same things, that her strength failed, and they were obliged to take her and lay her upon the bed. Afterwards she was greatly affected, and rejoiced with these words, Worthy is the Lamb that was slain!

She had several days together a sweet sense of the excellency and loveliness of Christ in His meekness, which disposed her continually to be repeating over these words, which were sweet to her, meek and lowly in heart, meek and lowly in heart. She once expressed herself to one of her sisters to this purpose, that she had continued whole days and whole nights, in a constant ravishing view of the glory of God and Christ, having enjoyed as much as her life could bear. Once, as her brother was speaking of the dying love of Christ, she told him, she had such a sense of it, that the mere mentioning of it was ready to overcome her.

Once, when she came to me, she said,-that at such and such a time, she thought she saw as much of God, and had as much joy and pleasure, as was possible in this life; and that yet, afterwards, God discovered Himself far more abundantly. She saw the same things as before, yet more clearly, and in a far more excellent and delightful manner; and was filled with a more exceeding sweetness. She likewise gave me such an account of the sense she once had, from day to day, of the glory of Christ, and of God, in His various attributes, that it seemed to me she dwelt for days together in a kind of beatific vision of God; and seemed to have, as I thought, as immediate an intercourse with Him, as a child with a father. At the same time, she appeared most remote from any high thought of herself, and of her own sufficiency; but was like a little child, and expressed a great desire to be instructed, telling me that she longed very often to come to me for instruction, and wanted to live at my house, that I might tell her what was her duty."


----------



## deleteduser99

My psalm this morning was 145. Last line runs beautifully with the Rutherford quote:

My mouth the praises of the Lord
to publish cease shall never
Let all flesh bless His holy name
for ever and for ever

Oh, what love is it in Him that He will have such musicians as we are, to tune that psalm of His everlasting praises in heaven! Oh, what shining and burning flames of love are these, that Christ will divide His share of life, of heaven and glory, with you (Luke 22:29; John 17:24; Rev. 3:21)! A part of His throne, one draught of His wine (His wine of glory and life that cometh from under the throne of God and of the Lamb), and one apple of the tree of life, will do more than make up all the expenses and charges of clay, lent out for heaven. Oh! oh! but we have short, and narrow, and creeping thoughts of Jesus, and do but shape Christ in our conceptions according to some created portraiture!

O angels, lend in your help to make love-books and songs of our fair, and white, and ruddy Standard-bearer amongst ten thousand! O heavens! O heaven of heavens! O glorified tenants, and triumphing house-holders with the Lamb, put in new psalms and love-sonnets of the excellency of our Bridegroom, and help us to set Him on high! O indwellers of earth and heaven, sea and air, and O all ye created beings within the bosom of the utmost circle of this great world, oh come help to set on high the praises of our Lord! O fairness of creatures, blush before His uncreated beauty! O created strength, be amazed to stand before your strong Lord of hosts! O created love, think shame of thyself before this unparalleled love of heaven! O angel-wisdom, hide thyself before our Lord, whose understanding passeth finding out! O sun in thy shining beauty, for shame put on a web of darkness, and cover thyself before thy brightest Master and Maker!

Oh, who can add glory, by doing or suffering, to the never-enough admired and praised Lover! Oh we can but bring our drop to this sea, and our candle, dim and dark as it is, to this clear and lightsome Sun of heaven and earth! Oh but we have cause to drink ten deaths in one cup dry, to swim through ten seas, to be at that land of praises, where we shall see that wonder of wonders, and enjoy this Jewel of heaven’s jewels!

—Samuel Rutherford


----------



## deleteduser99

For as many times as I have heard or considered exhortations to model our prayers after those of Paul, I am amazed at 1) how truly marvelous and rich the petitions are, and 2) how little they have gotten into my own prayers. Perhaps if we all habitually prayed in such a way, we'd be radically different men and women. In these, Christ is the source and fountain from which all blessing flows, and it is Paul's eager desire that Christ be closely, familiarly, exceedingly richly known to every believer. It's truly as good as it appears. And if Paul tells us these things by the Spirit, we may have them.

Nothing new or novel here. Just a fresh look.

Thanks @Stephen L Smith !

Ephesians 1:15–23
15 Wherefore I also, after I heard of your faith in the Lord Jesus, and love unto all the saints,
16 Cease not to give thanks for you, making mention of you in my prayers;
17 That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him:
18 The eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints,
19 And what is the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power,
20 Which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead, and set him at his own right hand in the heavenly places,
21 Far above all principality, and power, and might, and dominion, and every name that is named, not only in this world, but also in that which is to come:
22 And hath put all things under his feet, and gave him to be the head over all things to the church,
23 Which is his body, the fulness of him that filleth all in all.



Ephesians 3:14–21
14. For this cause I bow my knees unto the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ,
15 Of whom the whole family in heaven and earth is named,
16 That he would grant you, according to the riches of his glory, to be strengthened with might by his Spirit in the inner man;
17 That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love,
18 May be able to comprehend with all saints what is the breadth, and length, and depth, and height;
19 And to know the love of Christ, which passeth knowledge, that ye might be filled with all the fulness of God.
20 Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that worketh in us,
21 Unto him be glory in the church by Christ Jesus throughout all ages, world without end. Amen.


----------



## Stephen L Smith

RPEphesian said:


> or as many times as I have heard or considered exhortations to model our prayers after those of Paul


You might find Carson's book "Praying with Paul" spiritually helpful


RPEphesian said:


> Ephesians 1:15–23





RPEphesian said:


> Ephesians 3:14–21


Carson's book devotes two chapters to these passages.


----------



## deleteduser99

Isaiah 41:14–15 (KJV 1900): Fear not, thou worm Jacob, and ye men of Israel;
I will help thee, saith the Lord,
And thy redeemer, the Holy One of Israel.
15 Behold, I will make thee a new sharp threshing instrument having teeth:
Thou shalt thresh the mountains, and beat them small,
And shalt make the hills as chaff.

I take worm in the sense of natural weakness, and not personal character.

Matthew Henry points out that if Christ in Ps 22 is regarded as a worm, no wonder if the church is; weak, defenseless, helpless. Bridges notes in his comments on Pr. 15:19 that by faith the worm--weak and impotent men--threshes the mountains.

Christ did become a worm--a true man with true weakness, frail and dependent in His human nature, having no considerable strength compared to the powers of darkness--much less the vengeful might of God. All things had to be given to Him by the Father. Not all the angels combined could have carried out the work of redemption (see here). All would have been crushed and overwhelmed in the attempt to accomplish redemption. How much less could a man bear this burden!

Yet in the Gospel, this lowly one has threshed the mountains.

Ephesians 1:19 - And what is the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power,

@Stephen L Smith this seems parallel to Paul’s prayer in that, as Christ had done, so will the church thresh its own mountains—whether sin, temptations, trials, thus proving us to be more than conquerors. Henry and Poole I believe both applied the passage this way.

Have you read Carson’s book?

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith

RPEphesian said:


> @Stephen L Smith this seems parallel to Paul’s prayer in that, as Christ had done, so will the church thresh its own mountains—whether sin, temptations, trials, thus proving us to be more than conquerors. Henry and Poole I believe both applied the passage this way.


I have just seen this Jake. The notification did not work for some reason. I like the parallel. 


RPEphesian said:


> Have you read Carson’s book?


I have read the first edition but not the second. It was some years ago but Carson's comments gave me a true love for Paul's prayers in both Eph 1 and Eph 3.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

O blessed Redeemer! what little Necessity, what little Use do the Sinners of our Country find for thee in their Religion? How many Discourses, how many Prayers, how many good Works are performed, in which there is _scarce any Thing of Christ?_ And this Defect renders them all but _shining Sins,_ glittering Crimes. How few pant and languish for thee, Blessed Jesus! and can never be contented with their Reformation, with their Morality, with their good Works, till they obtain an Interest in thy Righteousness, to sanctify all, to render all acceptable!

Samuel Davies, _Religion and patriotism the constituents of a good soldier. A sermon preached to Captain Overton's Independent Company of Volunteers, raised in Hanover County, Virginia, August 17, 1755_ (Philadelphia: James Chattin, 1755), pp 20-21.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Reformed Covenanter said:


> O blessed Redeemer! what little Necessity, what little Use do the Sinners of our Country find for thee in their Religion? How many Discourses, how many Prayers, how many good Works are performed, in which there is _scarce any Thing of Christ?_ And this Defect renders them all but _shining Sins,_ glittering Crimes. How few pant and languish for thee, Blessed Jesus! and can never be contented with their Reformation, with their Morality, with their good Works, till they obtain an Interest in thy Righteousness, to sanctify all, to render all acceptable!
> 
> Samuel Davies, _Religion and patriotism the constituents of a good soldier. A sermon preached to Captain Overton's Independent Company of Volunteers, raised in Hanover County, Virginia, August 17, 1755_ (Philadelphia: James Chattin, 1755), pp 20-21.



An amazing paradox—united with Christ but forgetting it; but to live in, with, and by Christ was _everything_ to Paul, and he was conscious of no life apart from Him (Galatians 2:20). But to live by Christ is such a blessed and happy thing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99

I recently discovered that there is a certain balance we need when studying Christology. Not remembering the name, one British pastor has remarked that there is in America an imbalanced emphasis on the person and work of Christ to the neglect of the study of the Father and Spirit. Sadly, I know a church that split because a number of persons thought that pastor wasn't Christ-centered enough, though I know this pastor walks with regular communion with God. That split-off lasted (if I remember) about a year before folding.

At one time I had a fantasy about what a systematic theology would like which was particularly Christocentric. Then W.G.T. Shedd brought some practical insights: 1) some have done it, and 2) the result is imbalance and incompleteness.

There is then a limit to this thread. Though there is so much to study in Christ Himself, we must also actively study and seek fellowship with the Father and Spirit as well. We are seeking to live with and near a Triune God.

"During the present century another method has been adopted by some theologians, namely, the _christological. _God incarnate is made the basis of theological science, and the work of redemption controls the investigation. This is virtually Schleiermacher's method. He derives the material of theological science from the Christian consciousness; and this is shaped by the feeling of dependence: (a) as related to God generally; (b) as related to the fact of sin; (c) as related to grace and redemption. Under the last two heads, most of Schleiermacher's system is to be found. Rothe's method is essentially christological. Those of Hase and Thomasius are formally so. Among English writers Chalmers employs the christological method. The American theologian, H. B. Smith, adopts it. Edwards's History of Redemption may be regarded as a system of theology of this class. See the preface to it by his son.

While this method is interesting because it makes sin and salvation the principal theme and brings Christ the Redeemer into the foreground, yet it is neither a natural nor a logical method. God incarnate is only a single person of the Godhead; redemption is only one of the works of God; and sin is an anomaly in the universe, not an original and necessary fact. The christological method, therefore, is fractional. It does not cover the whole ground. It is preferable to construct theological science upon the Trinity; to begin with the trinal nature and existence of the Godhead, and then come down to his . acts in incarnation and redemption. It is not logical or natural to build a science upon one of its divisions. Christology is a division in theology."

Taken from biblestudytools website here on 4/17/2021 (with corrections).

Would be interested on any expansions or thoughts from our resident theologians.

Dr. @Alan D. Strange?
@greenbaggins 

Others welcome too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Wherefore, as professors of the truth, if separated from Christ as unto real union, are withering branches; so truths professed, if doctrinally separated from him, or their respect unto him, have no living power or efficacy in the souls of men. When Christ is formed in the heart by them, when he dwelleth plentifully in the soul through their operation, then, and not else, do they put forth their proper power and efficacy. Otherwise they are as waters separated from the fountain, they quickly dry up or become a noisome puddle; or as a beam interrupted from its continuity unto the sun, is immediately deprived of light.

John Owen on Christology


----------



## hLuke

Some notes from a sermon by MLJ entitled: "The Eternal Decrees of God."

MLJ's propositions are:

_#1 'God from eternity had an unchangeable plan for his creatures.'_

For meditation (in chronological order):

Eph1.10-11; Pro 16.33; Mt 10.29-30; Pro 21.1; Eph 2.10; Php 2.13; Act 2.23; Act 4.27-28; Gen 45.8

_#2 'The plan of God comprehends and determines all things that come to pass.'_

For meditation (in chronological order):

Gen 50.20.
And Judas' betrayal

_#3 'All decrees of God are unconditional and sovereign.'_

For meditation (in chronological order):

Dan 4.35; Mt 11.25-26; Eph 1.5; Rom 9.11; Hab 1.13; Jas 1.13.
_

For further study. See: Jn 6.37; Jn 6.65; Act 13.48; 2 Thes 2.13; 2 Tim 1.9;
*Rom 9.19-25*_

I don't suppose this info would be new to you all. Nevertheless, may God be glorified through these truths!
_




_


----------



## deleteduser99

@hLuke 

First of all, if I've not welcomed you, welcome to the PB!

No need for shame in not presenting something "new"; the old paths are the sure ones. It's bored Epicureans who need something novel every day.

MLJ always makes for good listening or reading. Do you have a link to the sermon?

A few follow-up questions to your post:

- What is MLJ's central point to the sermon?
- How does MLJ apply those things?
- Does MLJ make any particular connections to the person and work of Christ? What are they?
- How has the sermon helped you to see the glory of Christ, causing your to be more conformed to His likeness (1 John 3:2)?


----------



## hLuke

RPEphesian said:


> @hLuke
> 
> First of all, if I've not welcomed you, welcome to the PB!
> 
> No need for shame in not presenting something "new"; the old paths are the sure ones. It's bored Epicureans who need something novel every day.
> 
> MLJ always makes for good listening or reading. Do you have a link to the sermon?
> 
> A few follow-up questions to your post:
> 
> - What is MLJ's central point to the sermon?
> - How does MLJ apply those things?
> - Does MLJ make any particular connections to the person and work of Christ? What are they?
> - How has the sermon helped you to see the glory of Christ, causing your to be more conformed to His likeness (1 John 3:2)?


Hi Ephesian,

Thanks for your welcome! What is your actual name?

I will briefly answer some of your questions and then provide the link to the sermon.

1. I think MLJ's main point can be best summarised by using his first proposition and linking it to his exposition of Romans 9. The idea is that God's plan is incomprehensible to a fallible sinner and that his choice to permit certain things (especially choosing believers unto salvation before the beginning of time, and including permitting sin), is always within His Character, despite fleshly ambivalence. It should, moreover, bring comfort and humility to believers, but most God's eternal decree demonstrates God's exaltation above human wisdom, as sovereign over all things. Rom 9.20.

2. He invites listeners to approach the sermon in humility, free from carnal prejudices. And he preaches each selected passage with consideration that God's teachings must be accepted even if they go against our fallen circumstances (trials, hostility towards God etc.)

3. God's eternal decree is fully realised in the cross of Christ, where believers can rejoice in the hope of the life to come and glory in Christ Jesus. 

4. This sermon was humbling. It shows how gracious, wise, and utterly worthy Christ is and, on the contrary, how unworthy, foolish, and fallen I am. It allows me to see that in sufferings, we can rejoice in God, that all things are for the good of those who love God.

Here is the link:









The Eternal Decrees of God - a sermon from Dr. Martyn Lloyd Jones


What are the eternal decrees of God? In this sermon, Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones examines this question by looking at what all of Scripture says concerning God and His works. The Bible teaches that before the world bega,n God ordained all that would come to pass. The great plan is brought to...




www.mljtrust.org





God bless you, brother


----------



## deleteduser99

hLuke said:


> Hi Ephesian,
> 
> Thanks for your welcome! What is your actual name?
> 
> I will briefly answer some of your questions and then provide the link to the sermon.
> 
> 1. I think MLJ's main point can be best summarised by using his first proposition and linking it to his exposition of Romans 9. The idea is that God's plan is incomprehensible to a fallible sinner and that his choice to permit certain things (especially choosing believers unto salvation before the beginning of time, and including permitting sin), is always within His Character, despite fleshly ambivalence. It should, moreover, bring comfort and humility to believers, but most God's eternal decree demonstrates God's exaltation above human wisdom, as sovereign over all things. Rom 9.20.
> 
> 2. He invites listeners to approach the sermon in humility, free from carnal prejudices. And he preaches each selected passage with consideration that God's teachings must be accepted even if they go against our fallen circumstances (trials, hostility towards God etc.)
> 
> 3. God's eternal decree is fully realised in the cross of Christ, where believers can rejoice in the hope of the life to come and glory in Christ Jesus.
> 
> 4. This sermon was humbling. It shows how gracious, wise, and utterly worthy Christ is and, on the contrary, how unworthy, foolish, and fallen I am. It allows me to see that in sufferings, we can rejoice in God, that all things are for the good of those who love God.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eternal Decrees of God - a sermon from Dr. Martyn Lloyd Jones
> 
> 
> What are the eternal decrees of God? In this sermon, Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones examines this question by looking at what all of Scripture says concerning God and His works. The Bible teaches that before the world bega,n God ordained all that would come to pass. The great plan is brought to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mljtrust.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you, brother



Thanks for sharing! You can call me Jake.

In conjunction with point three, we can jump a little further and combine both God's decree and His covenant together. Hebrews 7, Abraham knew that God cannot lie. Yet, God still takes the time to swear with an oath. And in Genesis 15, He gives a graphic sign by the splitting of the bull and passing through the halves. Although we know God's decrees will come to pass, yet God gives us many assurances that He will bring them to pass.

And there is no possible higher surety than having given Christ on the cross. Nothing else could say more clearly how certainly our salvation will be accomplished, as nothing more personal to and beloved by the Father could be given.

And I don't think anything else would have so persuaded us that our carnal objections to the subject of God's decrees are fully groundless.

The next practical step... knowing these great things, we exercise faith on Christ, who as Goodwin says is a magnificently great object for our faith.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99

A friend of mine was converted reading Walter Marshall's "The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification." He gave me his copy. The book is filled with highlights, underlinings, and tabbed pages.

Quoted below is the passage which, when he read, he believes the Lord wrought saving faith. From Direction III:

"Another text is (1 Cor. i. 30), which showeth that 'Christ is of God made unto us sanctification,' by which we are able to walk holily; as well as wisdom, by the knowledge of which we are savingly wise; and righteousness, by the imputation of which we are justified; and redemption, whereby we are redeemed from all misery to the enjoyment of his glory, as our happiness in the heavenly kingdom."

(Reformation Heritage Books, 1999, p. 33.)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## deleteduser99

"The glory of heaven which the gospel prepares us for, which faith leads and conducts us unto, which the souls of believers long after, as that which will give full rest, satisfaction, and complacency, is the full, open, perfect manifestation of the glory of the wisdom, goodness, and love of God in Christ, in his person and mediation, with the revelation of all his counsels concerning them, and the communication of their effects unto us. He that likes it not, unto whom it is not desirable, may betake himself unto Mohammed’s paradise or the philosophers’ speculations; in the gospel heaven he hath no interest.”

John Owen, The Grace and Duty of Being Spiritually-Minded


----------



## deleteduser99

"Jesus is further qualified for mediatorial dominion by his knowledge and wisdom. These are indispensable regal qualifications. That authority of any kind, particularly supreme authority, should be held by one who is ignorant or foolish, shocks all our sentiments of propriety. “Be wise, O ye kings” (Ps. 2:10). The kings of Israel were required to read in the book of the law; and Solomon, the most distinguished king of antiquity, and one of the most remarkable types of Christ in his regal office, was wiser than all the men of his day. We speak now, not so much of knowledge in general, as of that which qualifies for rule‑knowledge of the principles of government; of the laws of the kingdom; of the character, state, and necessities of the subjects; and of the nature and bearing of foreign relations. Such knowledge is essential to the useful exercise of power.

The knowledge of Christ, in all these respects, is extensive and perfect. He knows well the principles of the government which he is delegated to administer; for they are founded on the nature of God and man, and on the relation subsisting between them; and with these, being Immanuel, God with us, he cannot but be most thoroughly acquainted. He knows well the laws of his kingdom, being himself the lawgiver by whom they were all framed and promulgated, and having himself yielded perfect obedience to them all. He knows all his subjects in the minute variety of their circumstances, characters, necessities, and desires; “he needs not that any should testify of man, for he knows what is in man, and he searcheth the reins and hearts” (John 21:17; 2:25; Rev. 2:23). He is thoroughly acquainted with the rival kingdom of this world, from which he has to reclaim his subjects, and against whose assaults he must defend them; with the kingdom of darkness, from which he has to save them; and with the kingdom of light, with which he has to induce them to form, not a partial or temporary confederacy merely, but a final and permanent alliance.

Nor is wisdom less important than knowledge. Wisdom to foresee, judgment to contrive, prudence to execute, are essential to a ruler. Jesus, “the king eternal,” is at the same time “the only wise God” (1 Tim. 1:17). His understanding is infinite. He can lay down the best plans and devise the best measures for promoting at once the enlargement, the usefulness, and the happiness of his kingdom.

In short, nothing can fail either from ignorance or from indiscretion. There is no lack of information or of prudence. No event can occur unforeseen by him. He is prepared for every occurrence. Nay, such is his wisdom, that what his enemies design for injury, he, by skillful management, can cause to operate powerfully for good."

– William Symington, Messiah the Prince

From reformed.org

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Diligently labour To use Christ and in that part of the life of faith, which consisteth in the constant use of Christ, as the means of the soul’s access to God, acceptance with him, and comfort from him: and think not of coming to the Father, but by him.

To talk and boast of Christ is easy, and to use him for the increase of our carnal security, and boldness in sinning: but to live in the daily use of Christ to those ends of his office, to which he is by us to be made use of, is a matter of greater skill and diligence, than many self-esteeming professors are aware of. What Christ himself hath done, or will do, for our salvation, is not directly the thing that we are now considering of; but what use he requireth us to make of him in the life of faith. He hath told us, that his flesh is meat indeed, and his blood is drink indeed; and that except we eat his flesh and drink his blood, we have no life in us. Here is our use of Christ, expressed by eating and drinking his flesh and blood, which is by faith.

The general parts of the work of redemption, Christ hath himself performed for us without asking our consent, or imposing upon us any condition on our parts, without which he would not do that work: as the sun doth illustrate and warm the earth whether it will or not, and as the rain falleth on the grass without asking whether it consent, or will be thankful; so Christ, without our consent or knowledge, did take our nature, and fulfil the law, and satisfy the offended Lawgiver, and merit grace, and conquer Satan, death, and hell, and became the glorified Lord of all: but for the exercise of his graces in us, and our advancement to communion with God, and our living in the strength and joys of faith, he is himself the object of our duty, even of that faith which we must daily and diligently exercise upon him: and thus Christ will profit us no further than we make use of him by faith.

*It is not a forgotten Christ that objectively comforteth or encourageth the soul; but a Christ believed in, and skilfully and faithfully used to that end. *It is objectively (principally) that Christ is called our wisdom, 1 Cor. i. 30. The knowledge of him, and the mysteries of grace in him, is the christian or divine, philosophy, or wisdom, in opposition to the vain philosophy which the learned heathens boasted of. And therefore Paul determined to know nothing but Christ crucified, that is, to make ostentation of no other knowledge, and to glory in nothing but the cross of Christ, and so to preach Christ as if he knew nothing else but Christ. See I Cor. i. 23; ii. 2; Gal. vi. 14. And it is objectively that Christ is said to dwell in our hearts by faith, Eph. iii. 17. *Faith keepeth him still upon the heart by continual cogitation, application, and improvement: as a friend is said to dwell in our hearts, whom we continually love and think of*.

Richard Baxter - Christian Directory, Book I, Chapter 3, Direction 2


----------



## deleteduser99

It is also a great impediment to the soul in its approach to God, that infinite distance disableth us to conceive of him aright. We say, as Elihu, Job xxxvi. 26, “Behold, God is great, and we know him not.” And, indeed, it is impossible that mortal man should have any adequate apprehensions of his essence. But in his Son he hath come down to us, and showed himself in the clearest glass that ever did reveal him. Think of him therefore as he appeared in our flesh ; as he showed himself in his holiness and goodness to the world. You may have positive thoughts of Jesus Christ; though you may not think that the Godhead was flesh, yet may you think of it as it appeared in flesh. It may quiet the understanding to conceive of God as incarnate, and to know that we cannot yet know him as he is, or have any adequate conceptions of him. These may delight us till we reach to more.

Richard Baxter - Christian Directory, Book I, Chapter 3, Direction 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

He hath loved me with a singular love, for Christ hath taken as much labour to redeem me as if he had none but me to redeem. It is not by the great, it is in particular and by virtue of a singular election that I am redeemed. And I may say after St. Paul that _God loved me and gave himself for me._ Gal. 2.20.

Peter Du Moulin, _A week of soliloquies and prayers. With a preparation for the Holy Communion_ (London: H. Moseley, 1657), pp 147-48.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

I Have great reason indeed to remember him that remembered me in his great agonies, and to do what he bids me to do in remembrance of him, since he forgot his own preservation to remember mine.

Peter Du Moulin, _A week of soliloquies and prayers. With a preparation for the Holy Communion_ (London: H. Moseley, 1657), pp 206-07.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Now seeing it is only by Christ our transgressions can be pardoned, and only by Christ our corruptions can be conquered, it must needs be only by Christ our souls can be saved; and if it be only by Christ we can be saved, without him we cannot but be damned.

William Beveridge, _Ecclesia Anglicana Ecclesia Catholica; or, The Doctrine of the Church of England Consonant to Scripture, Reason, and Fathers: In a Discourse upon the Thirty-Nine Articles Agreed upon in the Convocation held at London MDLXII_ in _The Theological Works of William Beveridge, D.D._ (12 vols, Oxford: John Henry Parker, 1842-48), 7: 355.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99

@Reformed Covenanter gets this thread.  

Whoever reads this, please share anything that displays Christ and has moved your heart to worship, awe, reverence, love, fear concerning Him. It is He who is the great need of the times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99

Congratulations to the Puritan Seminary graduation class of 2021! Among whom was our own @Hamalas whom Dr. Beeke had conferred the name after the style of Bunyan, "Mr. Christ-Preacher." The Lord keep that true of you all throughout your ministry life, brother.

Congratulations as well to our Nate Eshelman, "Mr. Truth Seeker" (if I remember rightly)! Whom I could not figure out how to tag.

This was also the first year in which Puritan Seminary conferred doctorates upon Ph.D students.

And wonderfully, the commencement speaker was Pr. Paul Washer, whose message was "A good minister of Jesus Christ."

Below is the link. And although it is addressed primary to potential/current pastors, the first 15 minutes are well worth it for everyone to listen to, as he exhorts that we draw near to Christ, and to study Christ; and to realize, even after thousands of ages of studying Christ, we will only have touched the foothill of the Everest of who He is. The Lord grant many more pastors who live for none but Him, who know no man after the flesh, and know nothing amongst anyone except Christ and Him crucified.

A Good Minister of Jesus Christ - Paul Washer

And if anyone could help me embed the video in this thread, I'd appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner

This is all great news! On embedding the video, apparently the url has to come from one of the sources that will work on this site (YouTube, etc). Can you find it somewhere other than sermon audio? I won’t be able to hang with it but just wanted to mention that, at least.


----------



## deleteduser99

Jeri Tanner said:


> This is all great news! On embedding the video, apparently the url has to come from one of the sources that will work on this site (YouTube, etc). Can you find it somewhere other than sermon audio? I won’t be able to hang with it but just wanted to mention that, at least.



I can't seem to find it on YouTube, but blessed be our Lord for such a work as He does in this man, and in this faithful seminary--and I trust He will do, in these fresh graduates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faythe



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faythe

RPEphesian said:


> Congratulations to the Puritan Seminary graduation class of 2021! Among whom was our own @Hamalas whom Dr. Beeke had conferred the name after the style of Bunyan, "Mr. Christ-Preacher." The Lord keep that true of you all throughout your ministry life, brother.
> 
> Congratulations as well to our Nate Eshelman, "Mr. Truth Seeker" (if I remember rightly)! Whom I could not figure out how to tag.
> 
> This was also the first year in which Puritan Seminary conferred doctorates upon Ph.D students.
> 
> And wonderfully, the commencement speaker was Pr. Paul Washer, whose message was "A good minister of Jesus Christ."
> 
> Below is the link. And although it is addressed primary to potential/current pastors, the first 15 minutes are well worth it for everyone to listen to, as he exhorts that we draw near to Christ, and to study Christ; and to realize, even after thousands of ages of studying Christ, we will only have touched the foothill of the Everest of who He is. The Lord grant many more pastors who live for none but Him, who know no man after the flesh, and know nothing amongst anyone except Christ and Him crucified.
> 
> A Good Minister of Jesus Christ - Paul Washer
> 
> And if anyone could help me embed the video in this thread, I'd appreciate it.


done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Faythe said:


> done



Thank you, and welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Proverbs 17:3 - The fining pot _is_ for silver, and the furnace for gold: but the LORD trieth the hearts.

Meditations:

For Christ to be proven pure and sinless, His trials had to be severe. And we know they were severe. Because He was sinless, He was far more prone to grief when He witnessed sin of any kind or degree Temptations were especially abhorrent when sent to Him, sharper and more fiery than we can sense them to be. If our righteous example has caused others to hate us, how much more Christ's earned hatred for himself. The more holy a man is, the more the devil tries to tempt and share him, and so Christ was prominently in the devil's sights for his worst temptations and most vehement efforts. And yet, the greatest trial of all was to be sinless and submissive even while true hell was poured into His soul. But all this was necessary so that Christ could be shown to be the Son of God, sinless, worthy to be Mediator.
At the end of His trial, it is clear that He is the Son of God. Even the centurion passed that judgment upon witnessing the way in which He suffered. "Truly this was the Son of God."
This is a trial appointed by the Father. It had to be such a trial that were there any sin, it would undoubtedly show, and the Father appointed one in which anyone less than the Son of God--men or angels--would have been crushed under pressure. And the all-knowing Father would be the inspector of the offering; any discoloration whatsoever on the Son's moral character, and the Father would know it. So, the trial would satisfy the Father, the Son, the angels, and any reasonable mind that Christ is truly righteous. Even those who scrambled to prove Him a sinner at His trial could not do--before or after the crucifixion.
Trials for any other man show what is still sinful in him, so that he can become wiser. For Christ, they proved what was there. Prayer for wisdom includes a request for the Lord to send the trials that are necessary that one may become wise. And if trials were necessary to prove the wisdom of Christ, so trials will be necessary to not only prove we are wise, but to _make_ us wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

But above all encouragements, the Gospel sets before us the Sufferings of our Redeemer, and directs all his Disciples in sincerity to accustom themselves to the contemplation and expectation of Troubles on Earth; it tells them 'tis a branch of their Religion, to Suffer with him that they may Reign with him. And what is more reasonable, than if our Saviour endured superlative Sufferings to purchase Eternal Glory for us, that we should with the same Mind bear lighter Afflictions to prepare us for it?

William Bates, _The great duty of resignation to the divine will in afflictions, enforced from the example of our suffering Saviour_ (London: Brabazon Aylmer, 1684), preface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

He is our _Head,_ and our _Leader,_ the _Captain_ of our Salvation, whom we are bound to follow in taking up our Cross: His Sufferings were designed not only for our Redemption, but for our Instruction and Imitation. What he commands as God, he performed as Man, that we might voluntarily yield up our selves to the Holiness and Equity of his Law.

William Bates, _The great duty of resignation to the divine will in afflictions, enforced from the example of our suffering Saviour_ (London: Brabazon Aylmer, 1684), p. 4.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99

Have you ever heard of revival coming in conjunction with the Lord's Supper? It has happened, and it's a mighty testimony to the power of Christ that in conjunction with the partaking of bread and wine, He would demonstrate visibly the superlatively powerful efficacy of His mediation.

Revival is not to be expected in all times and in all places, and no mighty work of the Spirit is _ever _to be expected or anticipated apart from the ordinary means of grace. Yet, the Lord keep us from being shocked when He does act extraordinarily.

Revival and the Lord's Supper - Craig J. Scott


----------



## deleteduser99

"Who in the days of his flesh, when he had offered up prayers and supplications with strong crying and tears unto him that was able to save him from death, and was heard in that he feared;" - Hebrews 5:7

"Christ offered up his body and soul for sinners. His cries and tears were all out of love to them, lest He should come short. If you have the Spirit of Christ, you should do the same. You should be willing to die for the brethren. But if God does not ask that you should be willing to spend and be spent, at the least you should offer cries and tears.

This is the way _ministers _should pray for their flocks. In secret, at night, like John Welsh of Ayr, their cries and tears should rise to God for the souls committed to them.

This is the way that_ fathers and mothers_ should pray for their children, when they are asleep. Jesus was the everlasting Father.

This is the way _brothers_ should pray, Christ was the elder brother.

This is the way _teachers _should pray for their scholars.

This is the way you should pray_ for a sleeping world_. The world was steeped in slumber, some in revelry and the dance, when Jesus lay on the ground at Gethsemane. So should it be with you.

This is the way you should pray _for enemies._ Christ was dying for His enemies and praying for them. This is the only world where you can wrestle with tears. There we shall be priests to offer up praise to all eternity."

"Robert Murray M'Cheyne Sermons on Hebrews." Edited by Michael D. McMullen. Banner of Truth Trust, 2004. p. 79.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

But we come to speak to you as your friends. And we invite you to the knowledge of Jesus the Saviour. He hung bleeding on the cross, full of love to unworthy sinners; he is now in heaven, full of power to save you. If you cry to him, he will come among you, in the power of his salvation; you shall know him in your hearts, and joys will break in upon you like to the joys of heaven.

John Love, ‘Addresses to the People of Otaheite, Designed to Assist the Labour of Missionaries and Other Instructors of the Ignorant. To which is Prefixed A Short Address to the Members and Friends of the Missionary Society in London’ in _Sermons Preached on Public Occasions: With Fifteen Addresses to the People of Otaheite, and A Serious Call Respecting a Mission to the River Indus_ (Glasgow: Maurice Ogle, 1826), p. 333.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99

"Now the work of Christ is the immediate source of this connection*. It is not formed but at his instance in his intercession. For whether we regard the intercession of Christ in general, or view it in detail, we must perceive that upon it is suspended all which takes place in the church: "Neither pray I for these alone, but for them also which shall believe on me through their word, that they all may be one." In this we see the first active movement in a revival of religion. Be it that prayer should be made; and that uniformly it has been made by the church for this end;--Whence comes the Spirit by which they are stirred up to this holy exercise and guided in it but from the intercession of the High Priest within the veil? But though prayer be made of the church continually, not a believer will be revived, not a sinner will be converted, untill the Intercessor on high express his will that so it shall be. And how is it that Christ possesses this mighty, this marvelous influence? it is because he fulfilled all righteousness and poured out his soul unto death: "When thou shalt make his soul an offering for sin, he shall see his seed"--"He shall see the travail of his soul and shall be satisfied."

Rev. Jonathan R. Anderson
The Work of Christ in Connection with the Revival of Religion - His Atonement, Righteousness, and Intercession

Taken from "Lectures on the Revival of Religion." Compiled by Richard Owen Roberts. Richard Owen Roberts, Publishers. 1980. Originally published in 1840 by William Collins, Glasgow.

*Union with Christ


----------



## deleteduser99

No explanatory quote. Just a passage speaking for itself.

“Husbands, love your wives, even as Christ also loved the church, and gave himself for it; that he might sanctify and cleanse it with the washing of water by the word, that he might present it to himself a glorious church, not having spot, nor wrinkle; but that it should be holy and without blemish. So ought men to love their wives as their own bodies. He that loveth his wife loveth himself. For no man ever yet hated his own flesh; but nourisheth and cherisheth it, even as the Lord the church: For we are members of his body, and of his flesh, and of his bones. For this cause shall a man leave his father and mother, and shall be joined unto his wife, and they two shall be one flesh. This is a great mystery: but I speak concerning Christ and the church. Nevertheless let every one of you in particular so love his wife even as himself; and the wife see that she reverence her husband.” – Ephesians 5:25-33


----------



## NaphtaliPress

unlock


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Here is some Christology from above by Thomas Aquinas. I realise that this thread is more devotional in nature, though you cannot have real devotion without doctrine:

As to nature, in Christian doctrine the beginning and principle of our wisdom is Christ, inasmuch as he is the wisdom and Word of God, i.e., in his divinity. But as to ourselves, the beginning is Christ himself inasmuch as *the Word has become flesh *(John 1:14), i.e., by his incarnation.

Thomas Aquinas, _Super Evangelium S. Ioannis Lectura _(1270-72), C1.L1.n34.5.


----------



## deleteduser99

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Here is some Christology from above by Thomas Aquinas. I realise that this thread is more devotional in nature, though you cannot have real devotion without doctrine:
> 
> As to nature, in Christian doctrine the beginning and principle of our wisdom is Christ, inasmuch as he is the wisdom and Word of God, i.e., in his divinity. But as to ourselves, the beginning is Christ himself inasmuch as *the Word has become flesh *(John 1:14), i.e., by his incarnation.
> 
> Thomas Aquinas, _Super Evangelium S. Ioannis Lectura _(1270-72), C1.L1.n34.5.



By all means, deep theological things too.  Fully agreed, there is no devotion without true knowledge.


----------



## deleteduser99

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Here is some Christology from above by Thomas Aquinas. I realise that this thread is more devotional in nature, though you cannot have real devotion without doctrine:
> 
> As to nature, in Christian doctrine the beginning and principle of our wisdom is Christ, inasmuch as he is the wisdom and Word of God, i.e., in his divinity. But as to ourselves, the beginning is Christ himself inasmuch as *the Word has become flesh *(John 1:14), i.e., by his incarnation.
> 
> Thomas Aquinas, _Super Evangelium S. Ioannis Lectura _(1270-72), C1.L1.n34.5.



Haven't quite figured out, what is it that Thomas Aquinas is saying by this quote?


----------



## deleteduser99

Our sermon yesterday morning in connection with the Lord's Table was on Christ's humanity. A few Christological points from the sermon and from discussion afterward, and a little searching of old PB threads. Please add your own thoughts:


It isn't proper to talk about Christ being begotten by the Holy Spirit; or this would make the Son to proceed from the Spirit, which is backwards. I think it has a heretical ramification for Christ's physical constitution, as though it could lead to an idea that His body was a mix of human and divine.
Christ's body was not created ex nihilo, as some say perhaps in order to protect His human nature from possibility of corruption. Christ did truly have Mary's genetics. If not, Christ is disconnected from the human race, and cannot represent us.
Christ was made in the "likeness of sinful flesh." This phrase is carefully crafted by Paul. He cannot be sinful, or His offering could not be accepted; but He also had to be like us to represent us. Christ could not have the pre-Fall nature of Adam, or the glorified body at the time of His being under the Law, or His ability to represent, sympathize, and succor us would be compromised (Hebrews 2:16-18).
Christ had to come as near to our fallen state as possible without actually becoming corrupted. This means that Christ in His human body had all the weaknesses of post-Fall man, not pre-fall. Per Owen, I think Adam's capacities were far more advanced before the Fall.
We had a discussion question on how it is that some would think that because Joseph was not the father of Christ, that original sin was not passed on. It still leaves the question of how Mary's corruption was not passed on. In Scripture per Romans 5 and 1 Cor 15:22, it is by headship in Adam that original sin is passed on--that is, the man--but this is in regards to federal headship, in which original sin is _imputed_ to us. That is, the guilt of Adam's sin.
However, it doesn't make sense to say that because Mary was a woman, that somehow she could not pass on her corruption. "In sin did my mother conceive me", Ps. 51. What makes the difference is the Holy Spirit in Luke 1, who can ensure that at the time Christ was formed in the womb, that not a drop of corruption passed on, and all sin and corruption remained with Mary's person, but none passed on to Christ.
Question I'm pondering myself, perhaps the debate over the creation/traducing of the soul is not so relevant, because it is the Spirit that made the difference.

A few old threads with thoughts worth meditating on:





__





Is sin nature passed through the father?


https://answersingenesis.org/sin/original-sin/sin-nature-passed-through-fathers-genetic-line/ Jesus inherited genetic material from Mary (to be fully human, i.e., descendant of Adam to become the Last Adam) but not from Joseph, therefore, original sin must pass through the father to the...




www.puritanboard.com









__





How is original sin passed on?


I was recently asked the following question and didn't know how to respond: Did Christ Jesus inherit a hereditary "depraved nature" from Mary? [Hebrews 2:14, Hebrews 2:17, Hebrews 4:15] Any ideas on how to respond? Thanks, j




www.puritanboard.com









__





Christ's Sinless Nature. Question


I know why Rome developed the (infallible) doctrine of the Immaculate Conception, with all of its silliness. But my concern: If Mary was a sinful creature (and she was), and Jesus received His human nature from her (and He did), why did He not also receive the taint of her sin? Is original sin...




www.puritanboard.com


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

RPEphesian said:


> Haven't quite figured out, what is it that Thomas Aquinas is saying by this quote?



I think what he is saying is that in order for our Christology to be orthodox, we must begin with Christology from above (his deity), as opposed to beginning with a Christology from below, which is fashionable among modern liberals (that last observation was mine, not Thomas's).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

On Friday, I was meditating upon the clause in the Apostles' Creed that Christ "suffered under Pontius Pilate." I have often wondered why that line was so important that it had to be in the creed. Then it occurred to me, with the help of the Heidelberg Catechism, that it reminds us that He who is justice itself, suffered the greatest injustice in history, at the hands of an unjust judge, in order to satisfy divine justice on behalf of unjust sinners to deliver them from the just vengeance of an infinitely just God. It also reminds us that He who was unjustly condemned by an unjust judge will come again to judge the world with perfect righteousness. On that day, the judge of all the world shall do right.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## deleteduser99

The first words of Spurgeon at the Metropolitan Tabernacle on March 24, 1861 taken from here:

"I would propose that the subject of the ministry of this house, as long as this platform shall stand, and as long as this house shall be frequented by worshippers, shall be the person of Jesus Christ. I am never ashamed to avow myself a Calvinist, although I claim to be rather a Calvinist according to Calvin, than after the modern debased fashion. I do not hesitate to take the name of Baptist. You have there (pointing to the baptistery) substantial evidence that I am not ashamed of that ordinance of our Lord Jesus Christ; but if I am asked to say what is my creed, I think I must reply: “It is Jesus Christ.”

My venerable predecessor, Dr. Gill, has left a body of divinity admirable and excellent in its way; but the body of divinity to which I would pin and bind myself for ever, God helping me, is not his system of divinity or any other human treatise, but Christ Jesus, who is the sum and substance of the gospel; who is in himself all theology, the incarnation of every precious truth, the all-glorious personal embodiment of the way, the truth, and the life."

________________________________________

Spurgeon's last words at the Metropolitan preached on June 7, 1891, taken from here.

"Depend upon it, you will either serve Satan or Christ, either self or the Saviour. You will find sin, self, Satan, and the world to be hard masters; but if you wear the livery of Christ, you will find him so meek and lowly of heart that you will find rest unto your souls. He is the most magnanimous of captains. There never was his like among the choicest of princes. He is always to be found in the thickest part of the battle. When the wind blows cold he always takes the bleak side of the hill. The heaviest end of the cross lies ever on his shoulders. If he bids us carry a burden, he carries it also. If there is anything that is gracious, generous, kind, and tender, yea lavish and superabundant in love, you always find it in him. These forty years and more have I served him, blessed be his name! and I have had nothing but love from him. I would be glad to continue yet another forty years in the same dear service here below if so it pleased him. His service is life, peace, joy. Oh, that you would enter on it at once! God help you to enlist under the banner of Jesus even this day! Amen."

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Reformed Covenanter said:


> On Friday, I was meditating upon the clause in the Apostles' Creed that Christ "suffered under Pontius Pilate." I have often wondered why that line was so important that it had to be in the creed. Then it occurred to me, with the help of the Heidelberg Catechism, that it reminds us that He who is justice itself, suffered the greatest injustice in history, at the hands of an unjust judge, in order to satisfy divine justice on behalf of unjust sinners to deliver them from the just vengeance of an infinitely just God. It also reminds us that He who was unjustly condemned by an unjust judge will come again to judge the world with perfect righteousness. On that day, the judge of all the world shall do right.



This makes me want to crack open Hugh Martin again on the Shadow of Calvary. These twisted trials did become the courts in which the Son was declared criminal by the Father; both by the church courts, and civil courts, proven innocent but declared guilty, and made an outcast by both institutions of God.

To go along with your last sentence:

WLC - Q. 56. _How is Christ to be exalted in his coming again to judge the world?_
A. Christ is to be exalted in his coming again to judge the world, in that *he, who was unjustly judged and condemned by wicked men, shall come again at the last day* in great power, and in the full manifestation of his own glory, and of his Father's, with all his holy angels, with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet of God, *to judge the world in righteousness*.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## deleteduser99

"The post-Reformation scholar Richard Muller has questioned the usefulness of labeling various theologians over the centuries as 'Christocentric', mostly because no theologian would claim not to be Christocentric. And when theologians from various theological traditions all make the claim to be Christocentric, there is perhaps good reason to question the value of the term." - Mark Jones, "Antinomianism: Reformed Theology's Unwelcome Guest?", p. 20.

It's a trendy thing today to be "Christ-centered." It's trendy even among heretics! Sometimes the devil himself puts the angelic dress of Christ-centeredness to do his own dirty work.

For some, it is a way to say that the words and acts of Christ are more inspired than other parts of the Bible. It _sounds _like it pays homage to him.

Some will create underground fissions in a congregation because the pastor is not "Christ-centered." I've seen it happen.

In other cases, in order to be more Christ-centered, there will be claims that the Law not only in its force in the Covenant of Works is taken away from believers, but altogether and superseded with the "law of Christ."

Some go so far as to say that Christ performs our daily obedience for us, attributing an imputation from Christ to us that does not exist.

These things are said for the sake of being "Christ-centered", or making the Gospel more free, or exalting the Savior. When in reality, they destroy or distort some other aspect of His mediatorial work.

By doing away with any reference to the Law, or considering His words spoken on the earth to be more inspired, they dishonor Him as prophet, and for lack of knowledge disobey their king.

By claiming imputations beyond what is written, they distort the priesthood.

No one is Christological who does not take "The Whole Christ."

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Brothers and sisters,

This is my last post on PuritanBoard. Considering all duties incumbent on me in the world of real life, the only way I can faithfully perform them is to leave. And, knowing myself, I just need to go to this level.

Last year was a turbulent year, and I started the thread to help gather ourselves around the one whom we all love, as a way to unify. Whatever happens, we have "one Lord, one faith, one baptism", we are bought with His blood, and we are growing up into our Head. As we do, we grow closer to one another.

I've received great benefit from the people of this forum, and there's many great things to be found present and past here. The Lord bless it all to His glory, advancement of His Kingdom, and His will being done.

"The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of God, and the communion of the Holy Ghost, be with you all. Amen." - 1 Cor. 13:14

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2 | Sad 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Sorry to see you go Jake. The Lord bless your endeavors and you know the door's open if you ever want to come back. 


RPEphesian said:


> Brothers and sisters,
> 
> This is my last post on PuritanBoard. Considering all duties incumbent on me in the world of real life, the only way I can faithfully perform them is to leave. And, knowing myself, I just need to go to this level.
> 
> Last year was a turbulent year, and I started the thread to help gather ourselves around the one whom we all love, as a way to unify. Whatever happens, we have "one Lord, one faith, one baptism", we are bought with His blood, and we are growing up into our Head. As we do, we grow closer to one another.
> 
> I've received great benefit from the people of this forum, and there's many great things to be found present and past here. The Lord bless it all to His glory, advancement of His Kingdom, and His will being done.
> 
> "The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of God, and the communion of the Holy Ghost, be with you all. Amen." - 1 Cor. 13:14

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

He was *full of truth*, because he did not teach in enigmas and figures, nor gloss over the vices of men, but preached the truth to all, openly and without deception.

Thomas Aquinas, _Super Evangelium S. Ioannis Lectura _(1270-72), C.1.L7.n190.3.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

This is one of the most edifying threads I have read in a long time. Thanks


----------

